
Bilinguals experience time differently from monolinguals - ColinWright
https://cordis.europa.eu/news/rcn/128246_en.html
======
jonnismash
Being a trilingual (funny enough that two of the three are Swedish and
English) this is a little bit of a stretch in terms of the title. I would not
say experience, and instead maybe (according to the article) say measure time
in different forms. Short vs. Small; a minute is a minute.

